# another garment on Brother KH891



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

Just received my knitting Machine Monthly mag in the post today, loved Bill King's Waterfall pattern :-D so made it in a few hours


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

lovely design you are making me wish i had never got rid of my knitting machines. i hope they went to good homes though as i took them to a local charity shop. they didn't stay in the window for long that's for sure


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful. I wish I hadn't stopped buying the Knitting Machine Monthly now. I shall have to sit and study it to see if I can work it out, to put into my machines garment design program. No, maybe I will see if I can borrow the mag from a friend. You have done a brilliant job.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

That is so beautiful, I wish I still had my KH891.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Leonora said:


> That is so beautiful, I wish I still had my KH891.


I wish you lived closer, I would give you mine. I am not using it.


----------



## Betsyb444 (Jul 5, 2012)

This is beautiful. I love the color.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

That is beautiful. I have a Brother 965i I am waiting to get up and running. I hope I will be able to do stuff like this!! I also hope to be good enough one day to have a manniquin (not sure of spelling).


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Your cardigan is very nice, I like the Bill King articals as well


----------



## Caggsie (Mar 29, 2012)

What guage is the machine pls. If its standard guage I may go and buy the magazine.

Incidentally, anyone who's interested, you can go to the website and buy individual magazines or even a subscription. I go to metropolitan a lot and Carol says its that last magazine of its kind, specifically for machine knitters. I keep umming and ahhhing whether to get a subscription.


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

My machine is standard gauge, :-D .Thank you all for the lovely comments, I wasn't sure about the color for me but after getting up this morning and looking at it again it's grown on me. I enjoy getting the magazine; but postage is starting to put me off keeping the subscription going


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

Weegie said:


> That is beautiful. I have a Brother 965i I am waiting to get up and running. I hope I will be able to do stuff like this!! I also hope to be good enough one day to have a manniquin (not sure of spelling).


OOh What a lovely knitting machine to own :-D .Hope you get it up and running soon. I have the mannequin for when I am sewing, made both outfits for myself when my son and daughter got married, they are very handy to have; saves undressing yourself all the time for trying on what you are making.Had to get it from England as I couldn't get a big enough one here in New Zealand :thumbdown:


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful! I like the color too. You did well BusySuzy.

*Leonora,* I thought you were going to clean out your knitting machine or was the kh891 another knitting machine?


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Entity,  I've still got the flu, :thumbdown: , but it was so exciting making this and NO sewing up :thumbup: Sat down at my wee machine and didn't stop, couldn't wait to see what it was like off the machine. The first time I have made one of Bill's designs. Loved it,so easy :-D


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear you got the flue. Get well soon!


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

Entity said:


> So sorry to hear you got the flue. Get well soon!


The bug just won't leave me alone :thumbdown: have had it for 3 weeks now. I suppose if I stopped cooking, vege gardening , mowing lawns, and knitting I would recover quicker, But I would get too bored :-D


----------



## Betsyb444 (Jul 5, 2012)

busysuzy said:


> Entity said:
> 
> 
> > So sorry to hear you got the flue. Get well soon!
> ...


Haha, no wonder your screen name is busysuzy! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Betsyb444 (Jul 5, 2012)

busysuzy said:


> Entity said:
> 
> 
> > So sorry to hear you got the flue. Get well soon!
> ...


Haha, no wonder your screen name is busysuzy! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks, :-D I haven't been at work for 3 weeks ( only do 4 hours a week ) and my boss is missing me, and I'm missing my job too :thumbdown: I work in a craft shop and meet so many lovely people from all over the world. :-D Hopefully I'll be back next week :thumbup:


----------



## Hobbyhorse (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi
What yarn is this made in, it looks fine?
Hobbyhorse


----------



## JSDesign (Apr 30, 2011)

Just a small bit of info ::: You do not need a Brother machine to knit Bills' garment. It works fine on Knitmaster 700. It was published in Guild of Machine Knitters magazine a while ago, or at least it looks exactly the same. Happy knitting JuliaJSDesigns


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Will it work as well on my new Incredible Sweater Machine?


----------



## JSDesign (Apr 30, 2011)

Not sure about the incredible sweater machine, not familiar with this machine at all. It will need to knit "straight" knitting - one row knit, one row purl, as ordinary standard guage machines. Also it would need to have a facility to "hold" selected stitches (not knit them). Also you would find that absolutely no interruptions would be an advantage!!!! Check that you also have enough yarn - I speak from experience. JuliaJSDesgins


----------



## JSDesign (Apr 30, 2011)

Not sure about the incredible sweater machine, not familiar with this machine at all. It will need to knit "straight" knitting - one row knit, one row purl, as ordinary standard guage machines. Also it would need to have a facility to "hold" selected stitches (not knit them). Also you would find that absolutely no interruptions would be an advantage!!!! Check that you also have enough yarn - I speak from experience. JuliaJSDesgins


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Gorgeous. Love it.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

The "Incredible Sweater Machine" is made by Bond, in England. Very basic.I just bought it on ebay for 1/2 price.

The only trouble so far, was finding a player to play the video cassette, to see the instructions.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i love your cardigan and the colour is really lovely. you did a great job. i wish i could get the pattern so i will have to look into a subscription.


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

I hear ya on getting bored i we stopped doing all the stuff we do  The cardigan is beautiful. Unfortinately I live in Ontario, Canada and getting MK magazines isn't easy


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

I had the same problem...just got over bronchitis that I had for a month. Dr. says there is a lot of respiratory problems here right now. I wasn't doing anything else...was right in bed and it still wouldn't leave me. Thankfully that's behind me now. I hope you get rid of your's soon! 
Betty.


busysuzy said:


> Entity said:
> 
> 
> > So sorry to hear you got the flue. Get well soon!
> ...


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice! In just a few hours you say? wow!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Love it. I am waiting for my machine to come in the mail. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## sanduk (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Looks lovely. What month is this pattern in please. Would love to buy this mag.


----------



## B.C. Wendy (Mar 9, 2012)

That is really lovely! Good for you. Someday I'll be at that level, I hope. Our Knitting Guild still gets that magazine, and we love it! Lots of info!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I must try machine knitting. Wonderful


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

I love Bill King's design! Wish there is individual pattern to buy on Ravelry.


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

If I were going to make it for me, I would want 3/4 length sleeves. Would it be hard to add length to the sleeves?


----------



## Bootheelknitter (Oct 2, 2011)

Leonora said:


> That is so beautiful, I wish I still had my KH891.


I have a KH 891 and I've never used it. Just about the time I bought it, my 
husband had a stroke and lived 6 weeks. So much was going in my life at
that time. I moved to be near my family. It was boxed up and stayed there
until a few months ago. I set it up and did a few swatches on it. I have a
Brother 961i, and a Passap E 3000 and a Studio Bulky. 3 yrs ago, I moved again to be near my girls and things have just been so busy that I haven't
really knitted much by machine. think I will sell the KH 891. Need to start
cleaning out some things in my sewing room.


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

Bootheelknitter said:


> Leonora said:
> 
> 
> > That is so beautiful, I wish I still had my KH891.
> ...


Sorry to hear about losing your Husband like that, that would be hard for you and your family to deal with. My thoughts and prayers go out to you. Don't give up machine knitting, it gives you something to do and keeps your mind busy and not thinking of the hard times so much; I know that as at the moment I have a brother with terminal liver cancer and we don't know whats happening from one week to the next. My crafts keep me going :thumbup:


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

sanduk said:


> Hi Looks lovely. What month is this pattern in please. Would love to buy this mag.


Hi the pattern is in this months ( October 2012)


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

Hobbyhorse said:


> Hi
> What yarn is this made in, it looks fine?
> Hobbyhorse


Hi, it is a 4 ply from BSK in England, usually I just knit with wool, but did this in acrylic for our summer, quick to wash and dry.


----------



## Jean Dougall (May 2, 2012)

Hi - I also love it and intend to make it as I get the magazine regularly BUT can you tell me how much yarn you needed? I don't want to get most of the way through and find I haven't got enough. Many thanks


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

Jean Dougall said:


> Hi - I also love it and intend to make it as I get the magazine regularly BUT can you tell me how much yarn you needed? I don't want to get most of the way through and find I haven't got enough. Many thanks


I started from a new 500 gram cone and still have heaps left :-D


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

ksojerio said:


> If I were going to make it for me, I would want 3/4 length sleeves. Would it be hard to add length to the sleeves?


I don't think you could do it the way the pattern is written, but what about picking up the edge stitches and putting them on both main and ribber bed and doing a few circular rows, might work


----------



## Hobbyhorse (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi
I notice that some people are saying M K M patterns do not go to large sizes, could you tell me what this one goes up to, I need 44 inches plus the 2 for ease.
Youn certainly are getting a lot of questions
Thank you
Hobbyhorse


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

My machine came, and I got maybe 15 rows done before it jammed. I have tried everything the manufacturer suggests, even to dismantling it and starting over 3X.

Any special tricks I can learn from you? Please?

Carolyn


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

Hobbyhorse said:


> Hi
> I notice that some people are saying M K M patterns do not go to large sizes, could you tell me what this one goes up to, I need 44 inches plus the 2 for ease.
> Youn certainly are getting a lot of questions
> Thank you
> Hobbyhorse


Hi,I am 48 inches and it fits me nicely,go ahead and knit it, you will love it


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

carolyn tolo said:


> My machine came, and I got maybe 15 rows done before it jammed. I have tried everything the manufacturer suggests, even to dismantling it and starting over 3X.
> 
> Any special tricks I can learn from you? Please?
> 
> Carolyn


Hi Carolyn, Maybe you need more weight with your knitting, I don't really know much about those knitting machines except they are plastic, maybe you have broken a wee plastic piece somewhere. Good luck with getting it going


----------



## no1paperlady (Oct 7, 2012)

That is absolutely beautiful! Makes my hunt for a knitting machine heat up!


----------



## JSDesign (Apr 30, 2011)

Refresh my memory - what machine have you got. The first things that come to mind are - sponge bar needs replacing, bent needle somewhere, loose parts on carriage underneath or even a screw "gone for a walk", needs oiling/servicing. Have had mentioned to me in the past that a sewing needle has got between the needles and is in the way. Perhaps you have thought of all of these things, if I think of anything else will get back to you JuliaJSDesigns


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

The Incredible Sweater Machine made by Bond, in England.

It doesn't have a sponge bar. I don't see a bent needle.

I keep waxing the #3 plate. I have sent to the company for their silicone spray.

The under-side of the machine is clean and securely fastened.

All needles move smoothly when the bed is tipped one way or another.

When I attach the Carriage, some of the needles jam. I have tried to adjust each needle from the front. They are stuck.

The carriage won't run even without any yarn. 

I have moved down to different needles and I have the same problem.

So the carriage and I need to talk this out.

Thank you, I appreciate your wisdom and helpfulness.

Carolyn


----------



## JSDesign (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello Carolyn,
Following your mention of the sweater machine, I have been able to find out a bit about it from the internet. Surprising what you can learn with a computer. I am new to computers and would like to learn how to "do more things" with it. Hope that you can find out what is going wrong very soon. Regards JuliaJSDesigns (U.K.)


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Great shawl, I love it.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Do you need a ribber for this pattern? I also would like to know what magazine we all are talking about and can we still get what ever month that it is in??????


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

blumbergsrus said:


> Do you need a ribber for this pattern? I also would like to know what magazine we all are talking about and can we still get what ever month that it is in??????


No ribber needed for this pattern, it is done on main bed only. It is in Knitting Machine Monthly October 2012. :-D


----------



## Hobbyhorse (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you very much, I will order it online, the M K M site is still showing the September issue at the moment
Hobbyhorse


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Can I use a mid gauge machine? ( home knitting machine )


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

blumbergsrus said:


> Can I use a mid gauge machine? ( home knitting machine )


If you can tighten the tension up a bit I don't see why it wouldn't work :-D


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

THank you, thank you, thank you.

I finally prayed about it and then adjusted the wire fabric guide.

It works fine now.

Was that gorgeous cardigan made using punch cards, or on a flat bed. I have no punch cards or fancy hook-ups here.

It knits on one side and purls on the other. 

I can see I am going to need a more sophisticated machine (later).

I have 4 key plates to make the guage I need.

Please disregard my former whimpering.

Carolyn


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

carolyn tolo said:


> THank you, thank you, thank you.
> 
> I finally prayed about it and then adjusted the wire fabric guide.
> 
> ...


You are allowed to whimper when your machine frustrates you :thumbup: . It can be made on a flatbed machine as long as you are able to put needles out to hold, see if you can get the magazine. good luck


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I tried to get the magazine, but I guess I can get it.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

I came across the name of a company in the U.S. that deals in subscriptions to Machine Knitting Monthly and Machine Knitting News (I think I like this one better). I haven't called them yet to see what the subscription charge is or if they will send to Canada. If anyone wants the info just send me a pm.
Betty


----------

